# SWAP MEET STOCKTON , CA   SEPT  2 nd 2014



## JAF/CO (Oct 24, 2014)

*SWAP MEET STOCKTON , CA   NOV  2 nd 2014*

*swap meet  ****** at jaf/co  location   1031 coolidge , stockton , ca 95215 ****************

being held at corner of east main & coolidge  stockton , ca 95215          Questions call jim  (209) 481-9464


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 26, 2014)

*swap meet*

************** this is next sunday make your plans now ***************
*************** nov 2 nd  come early ****************


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 31, 2014)

******************* 2 more days *******************[/COLOR]

**************  bring lots of stuff for sale  *************

***************  spaces are free  ********************


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2014)

where the pics, Jim?


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> where the pics, Jim?




Yes! Let see some photos!


----------

